# Beaker, Piglet and their new baby



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Very good, proud parents and their new baby. I wasn't even expecting this baby.. I didn't think it was fertile. This is my first hatchling, any tips? The parents are doing a great job but what should I expect? When will I need to start feeding it? When will it leave the nest? All that fun stuff, thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute. What a nice surprise.
You shouldn't need to do anything. The parents will know instinctively what to do.
I can hardly wait to see what the little one looks like once he gets all his feathered finery. Mom and dad are gorgeous.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow! So beautiful! I'm excited for you! Please keep posting pictures!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Mom & Pop are absolutely stunning.  
The baby is going to be a knockout.  

Thanks for sharing the family with us. And yes, please do continue to post pictures.

Cindy


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Pop is the white one... he landed in my backyard last November. He wasn't tagged so I kept him and found him a mate at the Pageant of Pigeons. He's quite lucky that I found him actually. We live in heavy hawk territory, and he was so friendy and approachable that I don't know if he would have known what to do. Anyways, they're doing great taking turns with parental duties. Am I able to handle the baby?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congrats! That's a beautiful baby and gorgeous parents! Tis obvious that they have been caring for the baby, so there is nothing for you to do in that regard .. they have done a tremendous job! If you want a tame baby, then you need to slowly and gently start introducing yourself to the baby. Don't upset Mom and Dad, and don't scare the baby .. you can do it, and you'll be happy you did! Just go slowly and gently and all will be fine.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The entire family is gorgeous. Can't wait to see what the baby looks like.

They are doing a fine job as parents - he looks fat and sassy.  

Like Terry said, go slowly and gently when you're approaching either of them. I've noticed that quick movements can upset them. Try to be with them a lot, around the cage, or even in the same room. That way the baby will get used to seeing you and it will help the parents stay calm too.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

The parents are stunning, very proud. Keep the photos coming so we can see what the baby looks like when its feathered out.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a beautiful pair of WoE's! Baby is darling and mom and dad have done a good job. WoE's are wonderful parents. Do you know the breeder you got mom from? She is stunning. Keep sending pictures as baby grows. 

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm going to jump in and agree 100% with my fellow members!

You have an absolutely STUNNING family! Can't wait to see future pictures!!

The parents look like they are doing a first rate job!

Have no fear about asking questions and posting pictures! That's what we do best: answer questions, then ooooh & ahhhh over pictures!  

Shi

P.S. Thought of a name for your little stunner???


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

My eyes nearly popped out of my head at the sheer beauty of your little family!! Please do post many more pics of them!

Lindi


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very beautiful family!! Congrats!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Why they certainly are a lovely couple...and that baby will be stunning too!

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Soooooooo cute that little newbie!
Congratulations!
S/he is sure to be stunning like the proud parents!
Thanks so much for sharing the really nice photos!
Any name for baby yet?
Please post some pics as the baby grows if you get a chance.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Those birds are beautiful, absolutely gorgeous..I can't believe one of them just landed in your yard!? Amazing. Their squeaker is going to be a looker, for sure, and it's cute as a bug now! I hope there will be regular pictures


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Cute and how exciting... Congratulations..


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks again. I have not thought of a name for the baby yet. I'm still deciding if I want to keep it or adopt it out. If I do keep it, do I need to worry about interbreeding?

She is growing soooo fast, I can't believe it. I'll post some more pics from today. It looks much different than I would have guessed. It is lighter brown than the mom and less spotted. And don't worry, the baby is very outgowing and this kitty is very gentle and declawed.


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Two more...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, like we all agreed, you are going to have a STUNNING pijie!! Sure no doubt about feathered feet! AND, pictures of Mom and Dad are really enjoyed...they are just beautiful AND very photogenic!  

Please keep us updated! 

Your kitten is soooo cute! My Squeaks has to keep THREE, clawed, adult cats in line, but with his attitude, he's having no problem! 

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Can you stand to see the words stunning and gorgeous one more time ? What a family! I too look forward to seeing pictures of this baby fully feathered out - bet s/he's gonna be a looker too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those feathered feet are just to die for.. .............sweet sweet baby.


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks again. Do I need to worry about the baby inbreeding with the parents when it is old enough?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

blahster said:


> Thanks again. Do I need to worry about the baby inbreeding with the parents when it is old enough?


No, he won't be interested in the parents.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great award-winning pics! Thanks for sharing with us those beauties!
H/She is growing so quickly!
Keep those pics coming!

Thanks, Phil, for answering the interbreeding question....I wondered about that myself!

Blessings to the adorable birdie family!


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello everyone. Been a while but thought I'd post some updated pics...


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

We named her Scotchmallow btw...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A BEAUTY!! VERY INTERESTING AND PERFECT NAME!!

LOOK AT THOSE FEET!! 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

She is adorable!! 

Lindi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Gorgous birds! 
Love the muffs on the baby. 'Makes it extra cute


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so very much for the new pictures. I would never have thought she would turn out to be that color and she is absolutely gorgeous. The entire family oughta be on a poster showing people how beautiful pigeons are. The mom is one of the prettiest pigeons I have ever seen.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, just came across this thread. What a stunning baby! And beautiful parents, of course. Thanks for sharing the photos! Fun to watch them grow up, isn't it? I have my first baby fantail now - just over 2 weeks old.


----------

